# Gildenbankfächer kaufen



## Acthelion (1. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir mal jemand erklären, ob und wann ich weitere Fächer als Fach 1 kaufen kann?

So habe ich mir gestern eine Lagergilde erstellt, dort gleich das erste Fach gekauft und Sachen eingelagert.
Als ich dann gestern Abend das zweite Fach kaufen wollte, blieb der kaufen Button grau unterlegt. Di geforderten 250 Gold sind natürlich vorhanden, sowohl in der Gildenkasse als auch im Invetnar des Chars.

Weiß jemand Rat? Danke


----------



## Aelomon (1. September 2009)

Du musst mit dem char der das Bankfach kaufen will Gildenmeister sein


----------



## GeratGonzo (1. September 2009)

Komisch.
ich habe mir selbst eine "Toll was hab ich nun ein Großes Bankfach" Gilde erstellt und mir sofort nach erstellen 3 Bankfächer gekauft.


----------



## Acthelion (1. September 2009)

Aelomon schrieb:


> Du musst mit dem char der das Bankfach kaufen will Gildenmeister sein



Ich bin Gildenmeister, habe die Gilde doch selbst gegründet, es geht dennoch nicht.


----------



## Philistyne (1. September 2009)

Also bei mir hat das immer geklappt, wenn man Gildenmeister ist. Wenn nicht, kontaktiere doch einen GM.


----------



## Phobius (1. September 2009)

Normalerweise geht man so vor wie du es beschrieben hast.

Der Gildenmeister klickt auf das 2. Bankfach und dann wird einem angezeigt, dass man dieses Fach kaufen muss um es zu benutzen. 

Hast du evtl. irgend welche Inventory-Addons laufen? Bei manchen funktioniert die Gildenbank nicht richtig, bzw. das Kaufen neuer Fächer.

Je nach AddOn kann man aber die Gildenbank auf das Standard-Interface von Blizzard umschalten. An sonsten kurz das AddOn deaktivieren, Gildenbankfach kaufen und AddOn wieder aktivieren. Und falls das auch nicht klappt einen Gm anschreiben.


----------



## Domalias (1. September 2009)

Phobius schrieb:


> Normalerweise geht man so vor wie du es beschrieben hast.
> 
> Der Gildenmeister klickt auf das 2. Bankfach und dann wird einem angezeigt, dass man dieses Fach kaufen muss um es zu benutzen.
> 
> ...




Wird an irgend einem Addon von Ihm Liegen.Also kannste Dir die 2 Tage auf ein GM warten ersparen......


----------



## Acthelion (1. September 2009)

Hi,

also das Problem ist gelöst und das Bankfach gekauft, es lag wohl wirklich an einem Addon, nämlich ArkInventory. habe es deaktiviert und schon konnte ich die Bankfächer kaufen.

Danke an alle


----------



## Wowneuling (1. September 2009)

Du klickst auf das gelbe "+".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort taucht dann der Button auf, mit dem du ein neues Fach erwirbst. Der Betrag steht dabei. Offenbar hast du es bis hierher aber bereits selber gewusst. 
Hast du mal versucht den Button einfach trotzdem zu klicken? Evtl. ist es nur ein Aktualisierungs- bzw. Anzeigefehler. Wenn das auch nicht hilft, du dir 100% sicher bist a) Gildenmeister zu sein und b) das benötigte Gold zu haben, solltest du deine AddOns mal alle deaktivieren. Hilft dies auch nicht, wird dir wohl nur ein GM helfen können oder vorab ein relog.

*Edit: *Oh! Da war ich aber extrem zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domalias (1. September 2009)

Acthelion schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also das Problem ist gelöst und das Bankfach gekauft, es lag wohl wirklich an einem Addon, nämlich ArkInventory. habe es deaktiviert und schon konnte ich die Bankfächer kaufen.
> 
> Danke an alle




Büdde Büdde.



***Rechnung kommt per Ingame Post***grins....


----------



## Böhseratte (1. September 2009)

Hoert sich nach nem Interface Fehler an.
Gms koennen immer helfen.
Frag demnaechst zuerst einen von denen ;-)
MFG

Edit:sry Beitrag ueberlesen ;-) hf


----------

